# aclamating fishys



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Im just curious but I was wondering how you aclamating a saltwater fish.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

alot like a freshwater fish... preferably drip acclimation


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

You just have to be careful with the ph. If there is a difference in the ph from the LFS and your tank. You will need to drip longer. The more difference there is the longer to accumlate


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> alot like a freshwater fish... preferably drip acclimation


I never acclimate freshwater fish, I always do the bag thing.
How do you do the drip method?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

its pretty simple, just put the bag in a bucket, get some airline tubing and tie a knot into it then syphon the water out of the tank your putting them in into the bag to slowly add your water to the bag. That way there aren't large pH/salinity/or other compound swings.


----------

